# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Microsoft и Республика Беларусь расширяют партнерство

## Labs

Министерство связи и информатизации Республики Беларусь и компания Microsoft в Беларуси подписали Меморандум о взаимопонимании, который предусматривает развёртывание в государственных органах страны современной ИТ-инфраструктуры на базе платформы Microsoft, включая оборудование рабочих мест необходимым ПО и средствами объединенных коммуникаций, а также серверное ПО.

В рамках реализации стратегии развития информатизации в Республике Беларусь, а также с целью повышения эффективности закупок программного обеспечения Министерство связи и информатизации Республики Беларусь и компания Microsoft в Беларуси объявили о партнерстве. Соответствующий Меморандум о взаимопонимании был подписан в рамках Форума «ТИБО-2016» Министром связи и информатизации Попковым Сергеем Петровичем и Антоном Мякишевым, Главой Представительств Microsoft в Республике Беларусь в присутствии Труди Норрис-Грей, управляющего директора по работе с государственным сектором Microsoft в Центральной и Восточной Европе.

Будущее соглашение предполагает предоставление государственным организациям Республики Беларусь комплекса программного обеспечения Microsoft на специальных условиях, что позволит провести полную модернизацию ПО, создав качественно новые стандарты в электронном документообороте и оказании электронных услуг в стране. Соглашение подразумевает оборудование всех рабочих мест сотрудников необходимым программным обеспечением, включая средства объединенных коммуникаций, а также серверное ПО. 

Централизованное Соглашение позволит органам власти получить доступ к новейшим технологиям, повысить уровень безопасности использования программных продуктов и обеспечить бесперебойную работу и совместимость использования информационных систем государственных организаций.

«Заключенный меморандум о взаимопонимании с Microsoft позволит нам оптимизировать наши ресурсы, обеспечить безопасность информационных систем, а также повысить продуктивность работы наших сотрудников. А значит, мы сможем без особых временных и финансовых затрат осуществить переход на новые технологии, которые необходимы для оперативного решения поставленных государственных задач. Убежден, наше взаимодействие даст новый импульс развитию инновационной экосистемы в стране», - заявил Министр связи и информатизации Попков Сергей Петрович. 

«Мы очень ценим оказанное нам доверие и рады развитию сотрудничества с Правительством Республики Беларусь. Подписанный меморандум подтверждает выбранный курс страны на повышение качества жизни граждан за счет использования передовых технологий. Мы уверены, что наша совместная работа будет способствовать модернизации инфраструктуры и повышению эффективности процессов государственного управления повышению эффективности процессов государственного управления и предоставления услуг гражданам», - заявил Антон Мякишев, Глава Представительства Microsoft в Беларуси.

Программа корпоративного лицензирования Microsoft Enterprise Agreement предназначена для организаций, которые готовы выбрать платформу Microsoft в качестве корпоративного стандарта. Важным преимуществом такого варианта лицензирования является подписка Software Assurance, позволяющая использовать новые версии продуктов, различные обновления для обеспечения безопасности информационной системы, множество дополнительных сервисов для развития ИТ-инфраструктуры и поддержки её в актуальном состоянии. 

Защита информационных систем является одним из приоритетов деятельности Microsoft. Понимая важность этой задачи не только для отрасти ИТ, но и для экономики и общества в целом, Microsoft является автором концепции комплексного обеспечения информационной безопасности. Предоставляемое в рамках Соглашения программное обеспечение будет размещено на территории Республики Беларусь в строгом соответствии с Указом Президента Республики Беларусь №60.

----------

